# Nokia X6 oder XM 5800?



## magic 007 (26. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir ein Touchscreen handy kaufen, es darf um 300€ kosten.
Ich bin nun auf die obrigen handys gestosen und möchte euch fragen welches ihr mir empfehlen würdet.
Wenn euch andere Smartphones einfallen (bis um 300€) dann würde ich mich über eure Vortschläge freuen.
Üblicherweise bestelle ich bei amazon (bei denen kriegt man des X6 für knapp 300€, was man bei keinem anderen anbieter bekommt!)

Ich möchte ein Handy mit gutem Touchscreen; ordentlichem, etwas erweiterbarem OS; wlan(ich brauch kein anderes schnelles i-net da ich keine handyflat habe); gutem MP3 Player.
Jo das wars erstmal.
Vielen Dank im vorrraus für eure antworten

mfg
magic


----------



## Krabbat (26. März 2010)

Das x6 (16 gb version) kenne ich selbst nicht.
Das 5800 hab ich und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings denke ich, dass du mit dem x6 (wenns vom geld her passt), besser beraten bist, denn es ist halt schon besser. Die kamera, der speicher ... . Leider gabs das X6 als ich mein 5800 gekauft habe noch nicht. Naja, der touchscreen ist genausso groß und nen großer bildschirm ist wichtig. Letztendlich muss du wissen, was du dir kaufst. Aber ich glaube halt, dass das x6 noch hochwertiger ist (daher würd ich dir zu dem raten).
Aber auf jeden fall: Da beide die 5.Gen vom S60 Betreibssystem haben würde ich mir auf jedenfall für das handy den opera mini 5 als internetbrowser kostenlos runterladen. Der ist echt super!


----------



## flight19 (26. März 2010)

Hey, 
also ich hab auch das 5800XM und kann im  großen und ganzen auch sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Gut also vom Design ist es nicht das beste, aber es ist in ordnung.
Der MP3 Player und die Soundqualität sind wirklich gut, besser als beim Iphone.
Das OS oder auch allgemein das Handy ist sehr leicht zu bedienen. Die "hold" taste und die xpress Taste sind sehr gut angebracht.
Negativ ist mir die Geschwindigkeit des Handys aufgefallen. Sollte man den Speicher deutlich über 70% füllen merkt man schon, dass es etwas zu laden gibt, wenn man ins Menü möchte. Finde ich persönlich nicht schön. Die Geschwindkeit wirkt sich auch auf das Internet aus, dort muss das handy schon extrem lange laden. Ich kann es jetzt nur mit meinem Ipod touch (3Gen.) vergleichen, der ist aber auch über den gleichen WLananschluss connected und mehr als doppelt so schnell.

Aber ich muss doch sagen, das das 5800XM für den Preis, das absolut beste Handy ist. Für Einsteiger in den touchbereich ist es geeignet, da es ein gutes Gesamtpaket abliefert. Natürlich geht es an einigen Stellen deutlich besser, aber dann reden wir ja wieder von 500€ und mehr. Die 240€ lohnen sich.


----------



## Krabbat (26. März 2010)

@flight19
benutzt du den standart browser? der ist wirklich saulahm!!!
wenn ja, dann musst du dir unbedingt den opera mini 5 browser kostenlos runterladen!!! einfach mit dem standartbrowser auf opera.com gehen, dann bis zum download durchklicken und den opera mini 5 installieren
seit ich den habe, ist das surfen mit dem 5800 echt ein genus!!!


----------



## magic 007 (26. März 2010)

ich denke ich werde das X6 nehmen.
Da mich vile test uberzeugen konneten.
Es ware aber schön wenn hier jmd das handy hätte und mir seine erfahrungen berichten könnte, da ich den usern hier mehr vertraue als den "unabhängigen" tests.
mfg


----------



## Krabbat (26. März 2010)

gute entscheidung würde ich sagen, aber ich habe das bis jetzt noch nichtmal ihrgendwo gesehen und kann dir daher in dieser hinsicht wenig über erfahrungen sagen


----------



## Krabbat (26. März 2010)

erzähl dann aber mal wie es so ist, wenn du es hast


----------



## magic 007 (26. März 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> erzähl dann aber mal wie es so ist, wenn du es hast



mach ich auf jeden fall


----------



## flight19 (27. März 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> @flight19
> benutzt du den standart browser? der ist wirklich saulahm!!!
> wenn ja, dann musst du dir unbedingt den opera mini 5 browser kostenlos runterladen!!! einfach mit dem standartbrowser auf opera.com gehen, dann bis zum download durchklicken und den opera mini 5 installieren
> seit ich den habe, ist das surfen mit dem 5800 echt ein genus!!!


 

jop hab ich gemacht. danke


----------



## Krabbat (27. März 2010)

kein problem


----------



## magic 007 (28. März 2010)

Ich hab mein budet noch mal angehoben, denn das samsung 8910 HD ist mir isn auge gefallen!
kannt jemand diese(oder hat es)?
Es wäre schön wenn ihr mir sagen würdet ob ich es nehmen soll oder beim X6 bleiben soll bzw. ob sich die 70€ aufpreis lohnen?
mfg
magic


----------



## fuddles (28. März 2010)

Beim HD8910 is die Cam besser, aber viel schenken die sich nicht.

http://www.inside-handy.de/handy-vergleich/1844_2084_allgemein.html


----------



## Krabbat (28. März 2010)

Dann könntest du dir auch das n97 holen. Das hat sogar ne aufschiebbare richtige qwertz tastatur! Aber ich denke das X6 ist auch keine schlechte wahl, und vor allem günstiger als die anderen beiden


----------



## magic 007 (28. März 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> Dann könntest du dir auch das n97 holen. Das hat sogar ne aufschiebbare richtige qwertz tastatur!



eine echte tasttur will ich gar nicht.
würdet ihr mir zu dem samsung Hd raten oder nicht?


----------



## Krabbat (29. März 2010)

Nur wenn du wirklich viel wert auf die kamera legst, sonst das x6, oder wie gesagt auch das n97


----------



## magic 007 (29. März 2010)

ihch hab gehört dass das samsung wave bald herauskommt,ein händler aht es schon füür 380€ gelistet?
weiß jmd wie es sein wird?

mfg


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

warum kein HTC Legend?
cam ist für schnappschüsse zu gebrauchen
betriebsystem ist mit eins der besten
es ist schnell und es ist verdammt gut verarbeitet

mit branding für 350€ zu haben  ohne glaube 400€ca.


----------



## magic 007 (29. März 2010)

des htc ist mir noch zu teuer, wenn es im preis sinkt is es dann so ghut wie das wave?


----------

